# Rushed to the Hospital



## Big Don (Oct 29, 2010)

A man got rushed to the hospital,
doctors found he had six toy horses up his butt.
His condition is stable.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2010)

:groan:  Well done  :applause:.  

I love clever, word-twisting, 'bad' jokes.  The more wince-inducing the pun the better :tup:.


----------



## crushing (Oct 29, 2010)

An unconscious man was rushed to the hospital.
Doctors found he swallowed a spoon.
He hasn't stirred yet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2010)

ouch. the puns.  ouch.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 29, 2010)

A man went to the hospital in a rush.

Doctors still haven't explained how he came to be in a reed.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 30, 2010)

Cops V. Ninja


----------



## Big Don (Oct 30, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Cops V. Ninja


Excellent example of using the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 20, 2010)

Two heavy drinkers were standing at the bar,
downing one beer after another. 
When they had gotten a little, shall I say intoxicated,
or inebriated, one man said to the other,
"I bet you one hundred dollars you cannot swallow one hundred coins!" 
The second man said, "Bartender! Another round for both of us. 
And, I got 20 cents back, right? Well, give me the change all in pennies -- 
and another dollar's worth, besides!!" 
After he finished drinking the brew, and drinking the pennies down,
he passed out on the floor
-- completely unconscious! 
When the bartender called the ambulance,
a local newspaper reporter showed up at the hospital where he was taken. 
"How is he doing?" the reporter asked. 
The doctors, monitoring his situation, said
, "So far, no change."


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 20, 2010)

:lol:  And yet again :groan:


----------



## Big Don (Nov 20, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  And yet again :groan:


That was the goal. :lol:


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Cops V. Ninja


 
Hilarious how he gets past 3 of them before they realize he isn't real threat and drop him


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh No,,,,, Quick butt sweet


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 1, 2011)

Better horses than dogs...  That'd be rough.


----------

